# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Czerwone powieki i sucha skóra pod oczami

## tuxblox

Mój problem polega na tym że mam zaczerwienioną skórę pod oczami która wygląda jakbym miał popodbijane oczy, skóra pod oczami jest bardzo sucha i pęka co jest bardzo bolące, oraz miałem ciągle czerwone oczy. Byłem u okulisty na wizycie i przepisał mi do stosowania krople do oczu *Hyabak 0,15%* oraz maść *Dexamytrex* po zastosowaniu tego nie ma żadnego efektu.
Moje oczy wyglądają tak jak na zdjęciu :



Czy coś zaradzicie co można z tym zrobić? Od czego to mogło powstać? Liczę na waszą pomoc

----------

